# Hours for Snook Nook?



## Mr. October (Jan 9, 2010)

Anyone know the Saturday hours for the Snook Nook near Jensen Beach? I am flying down tomorrow and want to pick up my license so I don't lose any fishing time. 

Thanks!


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Their facebook page says 6am to 8pm Monday thru Saturday.
1-772-334-2145 snook nook


----------



## Mr. October (Jan 9, 2010)

BentHook said:


> Their facebook page says 6am to 8pm Monday thru Saturday.
> 1-772-334-2145 snook nook


Thanks! I didn't think about Facebook. I should have looked there. I had looked on the website but they didn't seem to have the hours posted and it was too late to "Ask Henry".


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

Buy your license online at www.myfwc.com before you come down.

The WalMart in Pt. St. Lucie on US1 and Lenard Road is open 24 hours and you can get a license there.


----------

